# RRP In The News



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got through listening to a long talk about the RRP Rule and how homeowners will need to use Certified Firms/Renovators. This was on Fox News.

Rec'd an Angie's List magazine yesterday that has a long article talking about how homeowners need to use Certified Firms/Renovators.

Been hearing the EPA is going to start promoting this. Guess it is beginning.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

*Better Business Bureau*

Reading some news. Now see where the BBB is letting homeowners know.

http://www.bbb.org/us/article/new-e...-certification-and-training-by-april-22-18585


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the link to Angies.

Thanks Dean!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

THis Old house is doing a bit on lead right now ( Your times might vary..)
MN- 7:30 Thurs 4-1

OK- That was about lead abatement and no mention of the RRP rule- but showed a good example of a full containment set up.


----------

